# Orange OR15



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Just tried one, at L&M Edm South. What a RIPPING little amp! Soooo tempted, would fit right in with what I need for the hard rock/power punk jam I do these days.

Tried it with a Les Paul Studio, thru a Yorkville 1x12 closed with a Greenback. I was in a tiny demo room, so I mostly played in 7W mode and, at that, never did get the master vol even to noon.

It's very very Marshall, maybe not *quite* as pronounced upper mid (but close) and maybe just slightly slightly different distortion 'shape/character' to, say, a JCM800. I always define it as a 'roar' that I like, when a full bar chord is held, that *is* present in this amp but not quite as pronounced as I prefer. With the gain @ slightly past noon, this thing is just *ripping* already. And pretty loud, in the little room. Like most amps with power scaling that I have experienced, it does lose some definition, clarity and punch when you switch down to 7W mode from 15W mode. And, like many high gainers, there is some high end hisssss when the gain is, say, 3/4 up and up from there. But, man, that's A LOT of gain. Like, 'howling feedback with the strings not damped, with the master at 10 oclock even in 7W mode' a lot.

I played with the EQ a little....the treble knob is pretty subtle, it takes a fairly big spin to make a real noticeable effect. The mid knob is much more defined. I didn't use the bass knob much, but then I will say I didn't have to - this thing is beautifully balance in the bottom end, not at all boomy, and yet it's definitely *there*. I was NOT able to get a real *edgy scooped* metal tone - I think if that's what you want, you probably should check out the Jim Root Terror.

The magic question: DOES IT CLEAN UP WITH THE GUITAR'S VOLUME?? Not so much, I'm afraid. I mean, it will depend on your needs/gig, but with the gain satisfyingly crunchy (admittedly, pretty damned crunchy), rolling off the bridge pickup of the Les Paul, even to barely audible, it's NOT crystal clean. And definitely a lack of top end, not sure if that's the guitar or the amp. Even slightly up from that, and you definitely have a fair amount of hair going on. ALL THAT SAID, it's better in 15W mode, and/or if you don't need as much distortion and roll the master up and gain back (sorta AC DC level gain).

$679 at L&M, it has multiple speaker outs AND an effects loop, which I did not have the opportunity of trying. Also I didn't try any pedals thru it, I was going to grab some sort of OD/boost and run it thru but ended up not having a chance. Has a handle up top as well as the cool Orange side handles, eeeeaaasy grab and go, probably weighs 12-15 lbs (about the same or less than a cased guitar).

I'm tempted, but have a couple other things to sort out first (re: my VibroChamp thread).

Here's the best demo I found on youtube, most of it I would say is accurate to what I heard today...

except the shredding part, I kinna do tha'
[video=youtube;m9v0tOZYOIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9v0tOZYOIA[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice little amp!

If you don't need an EL, look at the Tiny Terror.
The heads can be bought used between $300-400.

The clean is pretty nice on the TT, but it really shines when it's driven.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Blast me and my low resistance to GAS!








My pink pony approves.

Waiting on a cab, so I stuck a Greenback in the SS22 and using that. Perfect speaker for the amp, imo. It was kinda harsh thru the Fender/Eminence stock SS22 speaker.









I mentioned above, maybe not quite as pronounced in the upper mids as certain Marshalls. Put a gentle mids-up curve on my MXR 10-band and WHAMMO nice semi-whiney harmonics emerge on top, nails cranked JCM800.









But it does a lot more than that. Doesn't really clean up that well, especially with humbuckers - lots better with the Tele, but no question sounds better/more rock n roll with the Les Paul. Super thick sludgy tone available with the neck humbucker too, which I normally never use. The gain setting in the first pic, that's TONS of gain - renders my dirt pedals *almost* unusable, which is OK. Still can use the Jackhammer with low gain/high vol to kick it up a notch, and that's a good match for the amp. But anything high gain gets pretty messy pretty fast.

Loud little sucker, word on the street is way louder than a Tiny Terror, which I haven't owned. In 15w mode, 9-10 o'clock master with the gain at 1 o'clock is basement-filling-loud. Noon is 'better hope your neighbours like this style of music'. 7w mode isn't much quieter, really.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats! Nice set up.

That didn't take long. 8P

It'd be neat to have a side by side comparison of this and the TT.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

keto said:


> Blast me and my low resistance to GAS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RE loudness, the TT is one seriously loud amp on it's own. My band plays some pretty loud, fast music, and I have used the TT for gigs for a couple of years.

I might be interested in the OR15, but I am waiting to hear some comparisons to the TT from owners first. I have no doubt the OR15 is great, but as Sulphor said I got my TT fo $400 used and it's been great. So I want to hear from some people who tried both. I am interested in the effects loop, just don't know if I am interested enough to pay more.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I was thinking the OR15 might be the replacement for my Tiny Terror someday, even though I wish I had never played through a Rockerverb 50 combo a couple of years ago because now I have to have one.


That "sounds" louder than my Tiny Terror with the controls on roughly the same settings. Normally I play through a Cannibus Rex but the 1x12 cab above that has a greenback; I'll try it out the next time no one is home.

I don't think I'll have the near that much gain either.

The TT had JJs and the high gain Ruby Tubes 12AX7s but I just had an EL84 and the HT fuse go on me, so now it's a pair of vintage power tubes. The last of my bag o' old EL84s, I think it's a Westinghouse and a Made in Canada tube that the brand name has worn off.

Hopefully I have an empty nest Monday morning...


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Based on my quick test with a couple of different guitars is that my TT is roughly the same in volume but nowhere near the gain. Gain at 1 o'clock. volume at 10 is about as loud as I would play in the house. At 12 o'clock you could probably hear it next door...

Used my Agile LPs, 6.8k and 10k bridge pickups and with no pedals I had a good loud crunch sound. Lots of room for pedals.

Sounds like the OR15 is a definite step up in gain, plus better tone controls and an FX loop over a TT (manufacturing quality aside.) That sounds appealing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Any reason that the TT combo I tried in the store said that it was made in China,
but the TT head I have is made in England?

Are they made out of both areas? Some models out of one a some out of another?
I picked up my TT used and just assumed that it was MIC, unitl I looked at the back of it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Any reason that the TT combo I tried in the store said that it was made in China,
> but the TT head I have is made in England?
> 
> Are they made out of both areas? Some models out of one a some out of another?
> I picked up my TT used and just assumed that it was MIC, unitl I looked at the back of it.


That means you have the hand wired series. But, it should say that somewhere on it? Look at the one in this ad: http://www.andertons.co.uk/guitar-a...-terror-head-uk-made-with-leather-gig-bag.asp . See the script under the name? As far as I know these were over a grand here.... did you get it for normal TT prices?

They were made in Korea at one point (which is where mine was made).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Upon closer inspection, I was looking at the Orange logo on the back where it says, "Voice of the world, London England".
Not where it was made though, heh. At the bottom, it states "Made in PRC".

Prince Rupert, Canada? 8P

Thanks for clearing that up tdu.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> .... Prince Rupert, Canada? ....


Historically well known as being the amplifier manufacturing capital of the world.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Oh! i'm GAS'ing on this little amp since i've heard a demo made by The MonkeyLord and Anderton's.....I used to have a TT and i miss it alot as it was glorious trought my 2x12 Marshall cabinet loaded with Greenbacks....
I'm keeping an eye open in case i see a OR15 pass trough my way!!!!!

BTW, Congrats on your new toy Keto!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

keto said:


> Loud little sucker, word on the street is way louder than a Tiny Terror, which I haven't owned. In 15w mode, 9-10 o'clock master with the gain at 1 o'clock is basement-filling-loud. Noon is 'better hope your neighbours like this style of music'. 7w mode isn't much quieter, really.


for what it is worth, my tiny terror feels hardly any louder than the class 5 I had. Not quite as loud as my AC15C1


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hehe this one didn't make 30 days before it went back. Too much of a 1 trick pony - a really good trick, a thick harmonically very rich high gain. But no cleanup at all, didn't play well with pedals (which is important for me), sounded like crap at low volume. The 7w/15w switch didn't make it much quieter, but did make it mushier and blech.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

keto said:


> The magic question: DOES IT CLEAN UP WITH THE GUITAR'S VOLUME?? Not so much, I'm afraid. I mean, it will depend on your needs/gig, but with the gain satisfyingly crunchy (admittedly, pretty damned crunchy), rolling off the bridge pickup of the Les Paul, even to barely audible, it's NOT crystal clean. And definitely a lack of top end, not sure if that's the guitar or the amp. Even slightly up from that, and you definitely have a fair amount of hair going on. ALL THAT SAID, it's better in 15W mode, and/or if you don't need as much distortion and roll the master up and gain back (sorta AC DC level gain).


Thanks for posting this...was thinking about this amp as maybe what i was looking for...i tried it out today briefly...thing cooks, but doesnt clean up...

Keep watching for a 2204 i guess!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sulphur said:


> Nice little amp!
> 
> If you don't need an EL, look at the Tiny Terror.
> The heads can be bought used between $300-400.
> ...


I love the Tiny Terror! Just played one at L&M

Just took my Parker in for a setup and then looked at headphones, amps and strings!

I looked at some really high end headphones! Pioneer HDJ 1500's for $289. They were incredible! They have the ranges covered!
Gotta love gift cards!


----------

